# Where to buy Oz Futura centre caps?



## KI11Z (Feb 13, 2007)

heyhey, I want to replace my anniversary oz futura caps with the carbon ring centre caps? Is it possible to buy them new or do I have to scour the net for a 2nd hand set? 
Thanks for any help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . . . Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Oz Futura centre caps? (KI11Z)*

Send me a picture of what you need, and I can check !


----------



## KI11Z (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy Oz Futura centre caps? ([email protected])*

ok, at the moment I have these:








and i'm looking for these:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy Oz Futura centre caps? (KI11Z)*

bump because i'm interested as well.


----------



## MKIV VRSEX (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking for the same caps. BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (MKIV VRSEX)*

Haven't been able to get those for a least a couple years. OZ has made them for some time so we can;t order any. Sorry to all !


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

darn.


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

claus has many sets I had 2 sets but sold em


----------



## MiamiGtiGuy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Oz Futura centre caps? (KI11Z)*

I need a set myself. Please PM me. thanks!


----------

